# August POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry slight delay this month be sure to go back and check if there's any from the start of August you want to vote for... 

Post your nominations for AUGUST photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of AUGUST in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 8, 2007)

Bride by Christie Photo


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 8, 2007)

wedding | lake story by weber


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 11, 2007)

Harmonic Reflection - Abraxas


----------



## Claff (Aug 13, 2007)

"Mass balloon ascent" by PaulStat


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 15, 2007)

*6 Minute Exposure* by _Davehimself_


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 16, 2007)

By The Creek - Seemoo


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 23, 2007)

Dairy Queen X-Process by nealjpage


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 24, 2007)

*My First Time... at trying to freeze myself* (Black & White version) by _Meysha_


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 28, 2007)

By duncanp - Untitled Dog and Peak District Landscape


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 29, 2007)

From the Toronto Aug 26th Meet-up series, by Chiller


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 31, 2007)

By Big Mike  Emerald Lake Canoes


----------

